# Grass carp help



## collegekid

Ok im fairly new to carp fishing. I have targeted and caught a few commons and then the many different kinds in the maumee river. Now I'm home for the summer and have found a small lake that is loaded with HUGE grass carp. I tried to catch them today with no luck. I read previous psts and tried some stuff but not much success. I had one bite, but my line broke when I set the hook because I was too lazy to re-tie after a bluegill took my dough ball and freyed the line. THe bluegill went around two punds though. HUGE!

ok anyway. I was tryin with bread balls. I was chummin the water hard core and the carp were eatin the bread pretty activeley. Sometimes they would go to my bait and turn away real quick. I was using small treble hooks covered completely with the bread. Any tips on other baits and how to better fool those monsters? I plan to 100% catch and release. Just want to catch a three foot fish!


----------



## collegekid

ps...they are biting mainly on the surface so i have to float the bait.


----------



## lucky1

IMHO:

Lose the trouble hook, flatten half a piece of bread onto your hook. FLAT not a BALL, a few tiny split shot and let it float on top. May be a hassle if ducks are an issue. Also, look to see what is blowing off of bushes/plants/trees onto the water. This is what they are eating. Use it as bait, anything from berries to buds to those little helicopter seeds. Hope it helps.


----------



## Carpn

Like was said...Lose the treble hook. Get some bagels and use that. They stay on the hook better than bread and float better too.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i have caught 2 grass carp in my life mabye one more but the first one i ever caught was on a bill dance top water walk the dog andi wa staking a spoll out of my bait caster and i just heard this huge smack on the water and itr was a 20 lb grass man did that thing fight anouther time i was useing a small crappy jig and it inhaled that but thats the


----------



## JTRESS

I have had experience removing these monsters from private ponds when they get a little on the large side. I do this with a bow and arrow. Not catch and release It is only legal to stock triploid grass carp (non-fertile) but, some of the big ones that are in private ponds may be old enough to be of the fertile variety so make sure you release them in the same pond you catch them from. 
I have also heard of people using small pieces of bananna peel for bait?


----------



## collegekid

thanks for the help! Hooked into a nice one tonight. HOLY CRAP! What a fight! I faught it for a good 20mins. It was approx 2.5 feet long prob 25 pounds. FInally got him on the bank and it flopped away before i could get a pic. Those beasts are slimey! I'm hooked! They really are the marlin of fresh water!


----------



## riverKing

bust out the fly rod:B , the best way i have found to catch them, they will take light colored dries when chumming bread, damselfly nymphs and occasionally small light streamers or hopper patterns, and they are a ton of fun


----------



## sevenx

you did not here this from me but flies soaked in canned spinache juice will kill em. I guess dough bait could be dipped as well. Just hold on when they get the scent. S


----------



## riverKing

tut tut thats cheating!


----------



## sevenx

its only cheating if you get caught, and I will deny it to my dying day. S


----------



## collegekid

caught a 37 incher tonight. took me half an hour to land it. what a blast! thanks to everyone that helped. im hooked now! next time ill hopefully get some pics to upload!


----------



## Mushijobah

Whad e hit?


----------



## collegekid

good ol bread.


----------



## fishinjim

collegekid said:


> thanks for the help! Hooked into a nice one tonight. HOLY CRAP! Those beasts are slimey!


I was in walgreens a couple of weeks ago and they had a pair of yard gloves, rubber coated palms/fingers and bamboo material for the cloth part of the gloves. Man, they are great when landing cats and carp. 
At the time, they were 1/2 price at $2.50/pair.


----------



## Day81

Chum with dog food and then put a piece on your hook. It is a killer.


----------

